# An emtional picture



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I started this picture today. It's a very emotional one for me. This is a picture of myself with my son in my thoughts. This is my younger son who died in 2011. I don't have many pictures of him as he was in 2011 and the one I used was not clear but it is the best I have.

I can see looking at the picture that I need to blend a little on the values on his face. Need a more gentle transition.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is already turning out wonderful Terry. He was a really handsome guy. Very special piece and I can already see that emotion coming out of it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Terry I have you in my prayers. I know that pain and what a loss of a child does to the family. He was young and I know that you feel pain and joy with his memory. I couldn't face my loss so deeply as doing a portrait would involve. I don't think that I should be getting involved with tips on this one other than say step back to look closer then take time to laugh and cry.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I worked on this picture some more today. I feel like I'm pouring my heart into it. Kind of like a Dorian Grey picture where it is reflecting my soul.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Just finished it*

Doing this picture was great therapy for me. I think I made my left eye a little too dark but as always I'm afraid to try to fix it because I'm not sure I can do it any better. Honestly my own opinion is that the self portrait part though not faltering is a good portrait. I've pour my soul into this one. Hey I told you I was old! I sure wish I had a better picture of my son, but my husband says it's an excellent likeness --- that's good enough for me.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This is beyond the skills you have displayed so far. I know that you feel your emotions coming. We see them. I can give you tips on how to make it better. This is your first real art in the deepest meaning of the word. This is what we have to do to grow, abandoned the struggling for realism. Don't stop trying for realistic work but don't miss out on a meaningful piece in only persuit of realism.

It is whith works like these we discover techniques that makes us technical good. Have you felt the power of your creation flowing from your body out your fingers? I still surprise myself sometimes. Your work is going to improve more if you take time off from the painting and learn awhile from your surprises. I have my technically best work when I was 21. I drew the youngest of seven daughters of my parents long-term friends. I was married she was 17. I had always thought of her as a little girl. She was always trying to get me to pay attention. She told her father that she wanted me to paint her picture for her guadation. I started to work on some sketches. I was going to make something special. It was my first master piece. I was drawing from her up to three hours a day. I would stay in the studio and work from photos. I was seeing what I never had before in my work. It
took 6 months. I have never had an experience like that again. The pencil portraits. I had been doing were better than the Beatles that I had drawn and practice made my skills ready for what is termed wood sheading. It is when you are so engaged in your art that you are unable to stop. It is very draining
Everyone in the two houses knew that I could draw. They were starting to wonder if I anything was going on with us. It was not. I was thinking of what I was trying to draw. I was going meticulously slow and purposely exact. I never let anyone else see it after I was three months into it. I was wondering if anyone is going to see what I did. I was maybe to close to it. I had only drawn 8 portraits before this five were in my senior year. I had learned a lot from each of the prior. The Leep was not the technical only but I can best explain it by the response of everyone at the Christmas party when I present it. I had told them that I would be done before the fourth of July. Her dad was a great musicians who respected my art 
I was nervous. Maybe I am seeing too much detail. I took her dad aside and quietly took it out of a box and said merry Christmas. I had not told a soul that I finished it and framed it. He was speechless. I saw that he was recognizing the art it was. He let others look at it but he was so enthralled by it .
I captured her little girl and her woman. My drawings improved but I have never accomplished that again. I set the bar too high. I came across her a few years back. I was so looking forward to seeing the picture . I found out about the life she had. She was married to an abusive drug addict. She was still using she said that she could not remember the picture. I learned from her very protective children what a horrible life she had. There dad had destroyed it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OH what a heart breaking thing to happen to your picture and to her life. So much pain in life. Every person has their story.

I usually show my pictures on facebook and show my family, you and a friend of my son are the only ones that think it's a good picture so far. People just don't want to face pain or see it in a painting, and I guess I usually don't either. I just felt that I wanted to paint this and yes the emotions poured out of me. Between needing new glasses and the tears that came I don't know how I painted it at all. But these things heal the soul. Letting it out helps, talking helps. We know the pain never goes away but we cope with it.

I understand that I need to look closer, observe, take time, but it seems to go against my personality. I don't think I was ever meant to be great in art. I got an offer today from a friend that wanted to buy my lighthouse painting, I told her it was spoken for, which it isn't, I just don't want to part with it because it's the best I've done so far and I don't know whether or not I can do it again.

Thank you Just. You know that I value your opinion highly.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Everyone has an idea what art is and what good art is. I am one of the believe that there has to be a level of technical skills but just perfecting these alone will get you a very great picture. Most people think that is art I think that art requires some stirring of the observer. Sad heartbreaking is strong. What is my favorite is a genuine human emotional experience suttalty captured in expression. Still this can be better accomplished after learning technical skills. This is very moving. Your emotions are coming out strong. I hope that you are aware that you have painted by far your best technical work. This is what I am trying to get across to you. While you don't have as much as some you have had an artistic growth from painting with your deep emotions. Yes, it would have been better if you had the skills already but the experience you had painting this way is a stretch of your technical abilities. Use it study it. Understand the technical aspects tech at you improvement and what you still need. I'm not sure how great you can get but I am now ready to call you an artist.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> I'm not sure how great you can get but I am now ready to call you an artist.


 WOW -- Just that's a real honor for me. I will cherish it.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can say nothing more than what has already been said Terry. This is an incredibly heartfelt and moving piece of art. I have said it before..these are the pieces that are the best because they come from deep within..they mean something to the artist (and yes you are an artist) and the emotions that you put into it..SHOW. I am moved by this painting. It doesn't matter how technically correct it is Terry. It doesn't HAVE to be technically correct. You have touched people with this. Ignore the naysayers. This is your best so far, bottom line.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I think it is amazing! 

Sometimes I think we are too hard on our own work, after all we know it most intimately. While we know every detail and flaw, others see form and emotion and the final point we are trying to make.

That is art and you are an artist!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> I think it is amazing!
> 
> Sometimes I think we are too hard on our own work, after all we know it most intimately. While we know every detail and flaw, others see form and emotion and the final point we are trying to make.
> 
> That is art and you are an artist!


Some of my least favorite works are my wife's favorites.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh Terry, this piece is truly wonderful for so many reasons.
Having painted with your very heart and soul, it shows.
You are becoming the artist you always wanted to be, and I am so happy to be a witness.
Really well done.


----------

